# Sé como\cómo hacer algo.



## AmethystSW

Sé que debería saber esto, pero no estoy segura.  Cuando la frase es afirmativa, ¿hay una interrogación indirecta o no?  Sé que si la frase fuera "no sé cómo hacer algo", se escribiría con acento.  Lo siento si alguien ya había preguntado esto, pero no pude encontrar nada.
Gracias de antemano.


----------



## KateNicole

¡Buena pregunta!  Me parece que en el caso que tú dices, no lleva acento, pero no estoy segura.  Nunca lo había pensado bien . . .


----------



## diegodbs

Como, cuando, que, quien, donde, etc, tienen que llevar acento en oraciones interrogativas indirectas.

No sé qué hacer
No sé dónde está
No sé cuándo vendrá
No sé quién eres
No sé cómo decirlo

El acento marca, en estos casos, una entonación completamente distinta de la palabra.


----------



## KateNicole

¿Sí pero en el caso de las afirmativas?
Sé donde está la niña. 
Sé dónde está la niña. 

Es lo que pienso yo.


----------



## AmethystSW

Sí, yo lo sé, pero cada ejemplo tuyo empiece con "no" y mi pregunta es de la frase afirmativa.  Ya que has visto el título, creo que crees que necesito escribir "sé cómo hacer algo".  Pero me gustaría ser segura.  Gracias.


----------



## diegodbs

> *Dónde*. Introduce enunciados interrogativos o exclamativos directos, y oraciones subordinadas interrogativas o exclamativas indirectas.


*DPD.*

No dice nada sobre sobre frases afirmativas o no.


----------



## AmethystSW

Entonces, ¿la manera correcta sería "sé cómo hacer algo"?


----------



## KateNicole

Amethyst, no estoy segura, pero creo que _no_ lleva acento.


----------



## diegodbs

KateNicole said:
			
		

> Amethyst, no estoy segura, pero creo que _no_ lleva acento.


 
KateNicole, tiene que llevar acento "Sé cómo hacer algo". 

La entonación de la frase "sé hacer algo" y "sé cómo hacer algo" es completamente distinta. El acento primario en la frase "sé hacer algo" recae en la palabra "sé", en la frase "sé cómo hacer algo" hay dos acentos primarios: en "sé" y en "cómo", por eso lleva tilde la palabra "cómo", para indicar el aumento de tono.


----------



## KateNicole

Gracias por la aclaración. No sabía que tenía que ver con la entonación; pensaba que en los casos como qué vs. que, el acento se usaba solamente para distinguir el interrogativo del afirmativo.


----------



## AmethystSW

Nunca más voy a tener dudas de que lleva acento.  Gracias Kate y Diego, siempre es un placer. ( :


----------



## diegodbs

KateNicole said:
			
		

> Gracias por la aclaración. No sabía que tenía que ver con la entonación; pensaba que en los casos como qué vs. que, el acento se usaba solamente para distinguir el interrogativo del afirmativo.


 
Tienes razón. El acento sirve para eso, pero además también indica un aumento de tono.
Todas estas palabras: como, solo, donde, etc. SIEMPRE llevan el acento prosódico en la primera sílaba (son llanas). La tilde, además de distinguir la función que cumplen en la frase, sirve fundamentalmente para leerlas con el tono correcto.

- Esta él solo
- Está él sólo

Si siempre se escribiera "solo", quizás por el contexto podríamos saber si "solo" = alone, o "solo" = only", pero entonaríamos mal la frase a la hora de leerla, con lo cual el significado sería confuso y la frase estaría mal leída.


----------



## jivemu

KateNicole said:
			
		

> ¿Sí pero en el caso de las afirmativas?
> Sé donde está la niña.
> Sé dónde está la niña.
> 
> Es lo que pienso yo.


 
Es justo al revés:
Sé dónde está la niña = I know where the girl is.
Aquí "dónde está la niña" es el objeto directo de la frase.

No lleva tilde cuando hace de relativo: la casa donde está la niña.
Aquí "donde está la niña" es un complemento del nombre (como un adjetivo).

PD: si pronuncias "donde" (sin entonación) en esa frase, el oyente se queda esperando a que continues diciendo cosas. Si le damos la vuelta:
Donde está la niña sé... que no están sus juguetes.

Saludos.


----------



## mhp

One of the advantages of being a English speaker is to know when to put the accent on the word “como”. It is always “cómo” when it means “how”.


----------



## tia_tula

diegodbs said:
			
		

> - Esta él solo
> - Está él sólo
> Si siempre se escribiera "solo", quizás por el contexto podríamos saber si "solo" = alone, o "solo" = only", pero entonaríamos mal la frase a la hora de leerla, con lo cual el significado sería confuso y la frase estaría mal leída.


me parece que ha faltado aclarar que

*solo* = alone
*sólo* = only (un truquillo para recordarlo, "sólo", lleva acento cuando puede ser sustituido por "solamente")


----------



## mhp

tia_tula said:
			
		

> me parece que ha faltado aclarar que
> 
> *solo* = alone
> *sólo* = only (un truquillo para recordarlo, "sólo", lleva acento cuando puede ser sustituido por "solamente")


 Once more RAE strikes. Solo=sólo if there is no possibility of confusion from context

_Estaré solo un mes  _
_Estaré _soló_ sólo un mes  _
_Solo una vez lo he dicho  _
_Sólo una vez lo he dicho  _

  The old rule was obviously a lot simpler


----------



## jivemu

mhp said:
			
		

> Once more RAE strikes. Solo=sólo if there is no possibility of confusion from context
> 
> _Estaré solo un mes _
> _Estaré s*ó*lo un mes _
> _Solo una vez lo he dicho _
> _Sólo una vez lo he dicho  -> This one is right (and also the best way to write it)._
> 
> The old rule was obviously a lot simpler


 
Little mistakes


----------



## mhp

jivemu said:
			
		

> Little mistakes


 Ojalá estuviera tan seguro como tú. Lo que pasa es que muchas veces me corrigen cuando escribo la palabra sólo (solamente), citando la nueva regla de RAE: 



> *3.2.3.* *sólo/solo. *La palabra _solo_ puede ser un adjetivo:_ No me gusta el café solo; Vive él solo en esa gran mansión;_ o un adverbio: _Solo nos llovió dos días; Contesta solo sí o no_. Se trata de una palabra llana terminada en vocal, por lo que, según las reglas generales de acentuación (→ 1.1.2), no debe llevar tilde. *Ahora bien*, cuando esta palabra pueda interpretarse en un mismo enunciado como adverbio o como adjetivo, se utilizará obligatoriamente la tilde en el uso adverbial para evitar ambigüedades:_ Estaré solo un mes _(al no llevar tilde, _solo_ se interpreta como adjetivo: ‘en soledad, sin compañía’); _Estaré sólo un mes _(al llevar tilde, _sólo_ se interpreta como adverbio: ‘solamente, únicamente’); también puede deshacerse la ambigüedad sustituyendo el adverbio _solo_ por los sinónimos _solamente_ o _únicamente_.


  He leído esta regla varias veces y todavía no estoy seguro de lo que quiere decir. A mí me parece que según esta regla debemos obligatoriament escribir “solo” sin tilde cuando esta palabra no se puede interpretar como adjetivo (sin los demás).


----------



## zelan

Si, quiere decir eso, pero esa regla es algo nueva, y hasta hace poco se escribía sólo por solamente( adverbio).Pero nos lo han cambiado.Es decir, solo se debe poner el acento cuando hay riesgo de confusión , si la frase queda clara sin acento, no se pone.


----------



## sergio__

solo me pongo la camisa, estoy sólo


----------



## Jellby

zelan said:
			
		

> Es decir, solo se debe poner el acento cuando hay riesgo de confusión , si la frase queda clara sin acento, no se pone.



Veamos, lo has escrito sin acento, así que ha de interpretarse como adejetivo si es posible: "solitario se debe poner el acento"; es una manera un tanto poética de decir que debe ponerse únicamente un acento y nada más, pero tiene sentido. Si hubieras puesto "tilde" en lugar de "acento", ya no habría lugar a confusión y "solo" significaría "solamente".

¿He dicho ya que esta regla me parece absurda?



			
				sergio__ said:
			
		

> solo me pongo la camisa, estoy sólo



Te pones la camisa sin ayuda, simplemente estás, no haces nada más.

Si fueras mujer, la primera frase significaría que no te pones otra cosa que la camisa, con lo cual sería todo mucho más sugerente


----------



## zelan

Jellby said:
			
		

> Veamos, lo has escrito sin acento, así que ha de interpretarse como adejetivo si es posible: "solitario se debe poner el acento"; es una manera un tanto poética de decir que debe ponerse únicamente un acento y nada más, pero tiene sentido. Si hubieras puesto "tilde" en lugar de "acento", ya no habría lugar a confusión y "solo" significaría "solamente".
> 
> ¿He dicho ya que esta regla me parece absurda?


A mí también me parece absurda, pero es lo que hay, y ¿ tú crees que "sólo" ahí es un adjetivo? ¿De verdad crees que hay duda posible y no se entiende?
Usted perdone, quería decir tilde evidentemente, sin tilde.


----------



## Jellby

zelan said:
			
		

> A mí también me parece absurda, pero es lo que hay, y ¿ tú crees que "sólo" ahí es un adjetivo? ¿De verdad crees que hay duda posible y no se entiende?



¿Quién sabe? ¿Debo interpretar que tú has decidido que está suficientemente claro y por lo tanto lo has escrito sin tilde? ¿O debo interpretar que has tenido tu momento inspirado, has escrito una frase florida y has dejado "solo" sin tilde porque es adjetivo? Si me preguntas, a mí me parece más lógico lo primero, pero el lenguaje no siempre se rige por la lógica y además no soy yo quien lo ha escrito; con las reglas en la mano, lo "correcto" es lo segundo.



> Usted perdone, quería decir tilde evidentemente, sin tilde.



No me malinterpretes, "acento" es perfectamente correcto, quería decir que con un sustantivo femenino, "solo" no puede ser adjetivo, porque entonces sería "sola", con lo cual se elimina el riesgo de ambigüedad. Pero de todas formas me equivoqué, porque "tilde" también puede ser masculino.


----------



## Pumpkin72

Jellby said:
			
		

> Veamos, lo has escrito sin acento, así que ha de interpretarse como adejetivo si es posible: "solitario se debe poner el acento"; *es una manera un tanto poética de decir que debe ponerse únicamente un acento y nada más, pero tiene sentido*. Si hubieras puesto "tilde" en lugar de "acento", ya no habría lugar a confusión y "solo" significaría "solamente".


Jellby, por favor... 

Habrá casos confusos, pero éste no es uno de ellos. Independientemente de quién tuviera razón en el debate del otro hilo, y con la mano en el corazón, ¿de verdad no lo has entendido al leerelo? ¿De verdad alguien que hablara español lo encontraría ambiguo?


----------



## lazarus1907

KateNicole said:
			
		

> ¿Sí pero en el caso de las afirmativas?
> Sé donde está la niña.
> Sé dónde está la niña.


Aunque ya te lo hayan explicado y confirmado, te lo digo de nuevo: lleva tilde. Si no significaría que sabes (algo que no se menciona) en el sitio en el que la niña se encuentra.


----------



## Jellby

Pumpkin72 said:
			
		

> Habrá casos confusos, pero éste no es uno de ellos. Independientemente de quién tuviera razón en el debate del otro hilo, y con la mano en el corazón, ¿de verdad no lo has entendido al leerelo? ¿De verdad alguien que hablara español lo encontraría ambiguo?



Como digo, a mí lo más lógico me parece el adverbio, como supongo que a todo el mundo, pero ¿y si hubieras querido conscientemente usar el adjetivo? Sí, puedes decirlo de otra manera, pero resulta que lo que antes podías escribir correctamente, ahora las reglas de ortografía te lo impiden y tienes que cambiar la frase. No obstante, admito que soy un poco rebuscado.


----------



## jivemu

Pues nada, si nos han cambiado la regla, nos atendremos a ella. Pero sinceramente creo que es absurdo, si ya el poner una tilde en "sólo" es una excepción (recordemos que es una palabra llana) que se hace para evitar confusiones, me parece un tanto absurdo hacer otra excepción más ("excepto si no hay posible confusión"). Creo que lo único que va a lograr esta regla, es que aún más gente no sepa cuándo escribirla con tilde y cuando no. Hasta ahora, por lo menos, la gente pensaba "es adverbio y significa lo mismo que solamente, entonces le pongo tilde"; ahora ya no vale.

Personalmente no comparto esta decisión.


----------



## lazarus1907

Yo también creo que la decision no ha sido muy acertada, pero es mejor ponernos todos de acuerdo en una regla común. Antes siempre ponía la tilde cuando era un adverbio, casi sin pensar; ahora me tengo que parar a preguntarme: ¿Habrá ambigüedad aquí? ¿La pongo o no la pongo?


----------



## diegodbs

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> Yo también creo que la decision no ha sido muy acertada, pero es mejor ponernos todos de acuerdo en una regla común. Antes siempre ponía la tilde cuando era un adverbio, casi sin pensar; ahora me tengo que parar a preguntarme: ¿Habrá ambigüedad aquí? ¿La pongo o no la pongo?


 
Igual que yo. Lo único que han conseguido es que los que antes no acentuaban nunca sigan sin hacerlo, y los que antes sabíamos acentuar dudemos. Gran logro.


----------



## Maruja14

¿Otra vez con el sólo/solo?

¡No lo puedo soportar más!  

Estoy con todos vosotros, me ha gustado lo de la "solitario se debe poner el acento...", efectivamente muy poético.

Por otro lado, yo suelo poner la tilde porque luego cuando releo lo que escribo (es difícil que a alguien más le interese lo que yo pueda escribir) ya no sé lo que quería haber dicho antes. Y para no confundirme a mi misma me lo pongo. Es que una es un poco despistadilla.


----------

